# Avoiding a GUT PILE DISASTER!



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

I was wondering how many people have lost a knife or ring when gutting a deer? I lost my wedding ring last week gutting my buck. So I thought I would write a small article about how you can avoid the same mistake and a few others that can happen when gutting a deer. Also found it very interesting that a deers heart and lungs make a metal detector alarm, any idea why?
Avoiding a Gut Pile Disaster


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

medicsnoke said:


> I was wondering how many people have lost a knife or ring when gutting a deer? I lost my wedding ring last week gutting my buck*.Also found it very interesting that a deers heart and lungs make a metal detector alarm, any idea why?*
> 
> Because both your wedding ring and arrow head were in there?
> Looks like a nice deer, congratulations.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

don't wear my wedding ring due to work....but have lost others things that fell out of my pocket bending over...but all was recovered ....glad you found yours


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I temporarily lost a cell phone once....went to the gut pile, kicked it over and there was a very slimy cell phone. For some reason lose at least one thing in the process. A flashlight, knife, phone, pen, calls, you name it. Not a good feelin


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Get someone else to dress out the deer.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

medicsnoke,
I've lost my share of stuff, in the woods, but never in a gut pile. Hope you recover it.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Left a cheap Hunting Knife by a Gut Pile once. Completely forgot to take it with me.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I wear cheap shoulder length gloves. So I'm not going to lose a ring. I fold them down over the knife when I am done and it makes a great way to put the knife in my pack without getting everything else dirty.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

My solution... I won't get married


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't usually wear my ring hunting, and I do wear gloves when gutting. I did nearly loose a camo handle Buck fixed blade in 2009. Damn thing just disappeared when I set it down to move the deer in some way. My solution; I bought a blaze orange handled fixed blade.


As for the heart sounding on the detector, maybe the amount of iron in the blood/heart was enough to trigger the detector?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I lost my wedding ring last year while gutting one. I wasn't to worried thou it was the third one I lost. I kinda like it out of the three, It was a custom made titanium ring from ebay for 20.00.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Been hunting 20 years and never lost a thing. Knife has a hunters orange handle, so I won't lose that. Never thought about the ring, so thanks for bringing that to my attention. To be honest, I don't take it off because I feel there is a higher probability of me losing it if it is not on my finger.


----------



## eyecatchin (Apr 28, 2012)

Found 2 knifes by a pile last year as a matter of fact.But not lost nothing*yet*knock knock...Glad it was recovered.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

ezbite said:


> My solution... I won't get married


That can solve alot more problems than just losing a ring


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Lost my hunting knife while dressing a buck in deep snow. Found it the next spring while turkey hunting. Left some tp there in the snow to mark the spot and with the snow gone, it stuck out like a sore thumb.


----------



## LamarMccarthy (Jun 3, 2013)

medicsnoke said:


> I was wondering how many people have lost a knife or ring when gutting a deer? I lost my wedding ring last week gutting my buck. So I thought I would write a small article about how you can avoid the same mistake and a few others that can happen when gutting a deer. Also found it very interesting that a deers heart and lungs make a metal detector alarm, any idea why?


Not bad deer at all. But I will surely like to lose my wedding ring for it


----------

